# pop up adds



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

This is getting annoying. I'm getting pop up adds for an online gambling site. I can't hit the "back" button, it just reloads the add. It literally takes over my phones screen. I have to kill TAM and restart the window. 

It started maybe 2 months ago. At first once a week or so, now every day or two.

What's up with this?


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

On mobile? I get this on mobile too lol


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you folks are getting some pop ups/redirects. This is not something that we have added to the site on purpose, but it's possible that these pop ups may have snuck in on the coattails of some of our other ads. We do regularly screen the ad content for malware/redirects, but occasionally some things can slip through the cracks since it's not a completely perfect system. What we can do is this: the next time you experience a pop up (if there is a next time), please grab a screenshot and copy the full URL of the ad (you can click on the address bar and copy the URL to your clipboard) and send us that information, as well as what device/browser you're using. Once received, we can send that info to our ad team for further investigation and they can block that URL from the site.

I hope that helps to clarify. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Damn it! It happened twice today - again. The same phone debilitating pop up for a gambling site.

And I apologize, in my anger I forgot to capture the web site as instructed. I will the next time it happens.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thanks rockon, keep us posted and sorry for the inconvenience.

Niall


----------



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

Clear your cache. This is where pop ups "hide". We called tech support when this happened. The pop ups disappeared once the cache was cleared.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

TheBohannons said:


> Clear your cache. This is where pop ups "hide". We called tech support when this happened. The pop ups disappeared once the cache was cleared.


Cleared my cache about 2 weeks ago, worked perfectly until yesterday. Then bam, that damn gambling site takes over my phone, twice in 10 minutes.

Trying to avoid doing it again, getting annoying having to enter user, passwords etc every time.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

That damn phone hijacking gambling site happened 3 times now.

Got the address.

Https://d2bqvm6ajgzddu.cloundfront.net

Really hope this crap can be fixed.

Thanks.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you use chrome on your phone? If so, add the adblocker plugin.

I'm having the same issue, but the adblocker helped some.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Do you use chrome on your phone? If so, add the adblocker plugin.
> 
> I'm having the same issue, but the adblocker helped some.


Firefox but also have adblock in place. Does nothing for above mentioned problem.

Maybe I should try chrome. Can't hurt.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Just happened 3 more times.

Same address as above but this time I was selected to get 2 free tickets to a soccer game. 


TAM is becoming unusable.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

I've been getting the same one for the better parts of 2 days now. I use chrome and I've tried several blocker apps today and nothing has worked on it.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

honcho said:


> I've been getting the same one for the better parts of 2 days now. I use chrome and I've tried several blocker apps today and nothing has worked on it.


Does it hijac your phone to the point you have to restart TAM? 

It freezes my phone totally.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

It flips to the spam site, then my chrome shuts down and closes and tells me an error occurred. I'm using a tablet, haven't tried it on my phone.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sent that up to be blocked. 

- JB


----------

